# Pocket predator HTS



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

After seeing CM's review i kinda got inspired to share my own opinions of what i thought about the hathcock. I got mine in the mail a few days ago and it was love at first sight LOL. When i got a solid feel of the slingshot i was very unaccustomed to the way it has to be held. After a few minutes i got used to the feel and made myself familiar with it. The man Bill Hayes who makes these things uses metal rods inserted into the frame and uses a "bullet proof" resin that is some seriously tough material. My main concern when i get slingshots is if i put stress on the forks or handle will it fail under the given force and break on me. Not sure if its me but in my mentality its the first test every slingshot i get has to be put through. Anyway i have tried this personal test on a few slingshots and the limbs actually bend or in one case snapped on me. When i did it to this HTS the thing wouldnt budge. I personally think the universal forks are a must since you can have any bandset and positioning you desire. I just have come to really love and appreciate the finger support slingshots. I used to think wrist braces were the best in my naive days haha later on you learn that it restrains free movement. With this design you can easily point, aim, and fire your slingshot and successfully strike your target with ease after you become used to how it needs to work. The bands it comes with were a MAJOR jump from the tubular bands in wally world. You WILL notice a huge improvement when you make this transition, simply because the tubuluar bands are big, slow, and hard to pull. With flatbands you could do a full butterfly draw if you wanted with alittle effort and have your projectile fly as fast as you'd shoot lasers is what it seems. Overall i love the hathcock and it passes with flying colors in my book. If you're into quality, durable, high performance slingshots with friendly service you need to check out pocketpredator.com. Im done with the review but i just wanted to point out that anything i addressed in this review were of major concerns for me as im sure they would be for you aswell. My apologies that this was a very lengthy review but this was my first slingshot review! I hope you all enjoyed!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with every thing you said. I love mine. It's capable of some pretty fine accuracy. Good review.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...no fork-breakage on the Hathcock, that's for sure...I love the way the Hathcock just sort of "melts" into you, becoming an extension of your own flesh & bones hand; helps hone the intuition of the shot, no doubt...great review man, thanks for posting!


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

treefork said:


> I agree with every thing you said. I love mine. It's capable of some pretty fine accuracy. Good review.


Thankyou! Im glad you agree, now all i need to do is stash a couple of arrows and have at it on the targets. Im curious to know if it actually does handle arrows well since that would be a good alternative to an expensive archery set


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...no fork-breakage on the Hathcock, that's for sure...I love the way the Hathcock just sort of "melts" into you, becoming an extension of your own flesh & bones hand; helps hone the intuition of the shot, no doubt...great review man, thanks for posting!


That right there's the truth! Im actually contemplating whether or not if it'll actually outlast me and possibly my future children, thats how convinced i am to think that this thing is a genuine monster hahaha


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

And also thankyou Tentacle Toast!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I'm glad you're enjoying the slingshot!


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

Anytime, its a beauty!


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

And also thankyou!


----------

